# my first paid puppy shoot



## pdcphoto (Feb 19, 2016)

The owner wanted all 15 pups lined up,.. obviousy not possible in one shot!
This was also my first studio type shoot,.. with a mobile studio kit (cheap from amazon)
taken every pup apart and then stitched together in photoshop
owner was very happy.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2016)

I really like the concept here, and when viewed in small size, it's a great image, but when I look at it full-size, there's a LOT of softness, ghosting and sundry other issues.  It looks to me like your key light was too hot, and your focus was off in a few places.


----------



## pdcphoto (Feb 19, 2016)

I agree,.. all noticed when editing. it was my first attempt though. I also improved my photoshop cutting skills after this shoot


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2016)

Not looking at the post side, but the actual shooting aspect.  I think both your lighting and focus were off in several cases when you were shooting the pups.


----------



## pdcphoto (Feb 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Not looking at the post side, but the actual shooting aspect.  I think both your lighting and focus were off in several cases when you were shooting the pups.


 Yes I am aware of that. I am just saying processing has also been improved since.

I had no idea how to light,.. I over exposed the background by half, then refocussed on the pups. and At times i had to be very fast as these did not stand for very long lol


----------



## pjaye (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't think OP wants critique since he justifies all the (very bad) errors made in both taking the shots and the substandard post work.

It's out of focus, badly lit, and the close up shows some really horrible post work. Great that you have improved, according to you, you may want to post those pictures for CC instead.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 19, 2016)

gotta watch your focus.

images could use some processing improvments -- very soft, light and washed out.


----------



## pdcphoto (Feb 19, 2016)

thank you, is here a thread on how to post process? I am still learning a lot.


----------



## pdcphoto (Feb 19, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> I don't think OP wants critique since he justifies all the (very bad) errors made in both taking the shots and the substandard post work.
> 
> It's out of focus, badly list, and the close up shows some really horrible post work. Great that you have improved, according to you, you may want to post those pictures for CC instead.


I have just posted a few more,.. fire away !!


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 19, 2016)

pdcphoto said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think OP wants critique since he justifies all the (very bad) errors made in both taking the shots and the substandard post work.
> ...



OK,  I'll fire away
soft images, out-of-focus, bad lighting, horrible post processing .....
if you actually got paid for those photos -  congratulations !


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> OK,  I'll fire away
> soft images, out-of-focus, bad lighting, horrible post processing .....
> if you actually got paid for those photos -  congratulations !


You know, it is possible to impart critique without being quite such a Richard, and if you're going to tell people that they've done something wrong, it's customary to give them some guidance on how to improve.


----------

